# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد دانش اموزی کافیه که از مدرسه بگیرم

## fargo

سلام دوستان 
خسته نباشید
میگم کد دانش اموزی کافیه فقط از مدرسه بگیرم دیگه بقیه  اطلاعات لازمو خودم میتونم از سایت سنجش بگیرم؟؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*مگه کارنامه نداری؟
حتی اون کارنامه کوچیکه که ریزنمرات نهایی توش بود و قبل کارنامه اصلی میدادن هم کد دانش آموزی داره 
فقط باید اون برگه ته دفترچه رو بدی مدرسه امضا کنن*

----------


## fargo

نه نمیدن
راستی برگه ته کدوم دفترچه

----------


## POlyhYmNia

بچه ها کد دانش اموزی که تو سوابق زده واسه دیپلمه واسه پیش دانش گاهی هم هست؟ اخه تو کارنامه مستمر پیش ی کد دیگه اس بعد امروز یکی میگفت اینا باید یکی باشن در صورتی سیستم ارور نداد وقتی کدهارو وارد کردم..نزد که باید یکی باشن کدها...چکار کنم؟

----------


## Drx

نحوه گرفتن کد دانش آموزی را #گوگل کنید ؛در سایت های مختلفی وجود دارد
بعضی از داوطلبان کد دانش آموزی پیش و متوسطه آنها مشابه است اما  برای بعضی ها اینطور نیست

----------

